# my new addition



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok when i got him today i was told he is not tame he bites and draws blood will not sit on your hand so when he came here i was the one to bring him out of the cage she brought him here in if i known he was far from what i was told i would of just picked him up with my hand now i need to name him he does not like entrance ways well here he is names would be a help


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

what a ferocious looking cutie  LOL

For some reason when you said he doesn't like Entry ways, the name Entity popped in to my head - not so sure why though 

But i don't think i've ever heard a bird (or any animal) named that


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's a beautiful Cinnamon!!! Maybe something spicy for a name...Sweet Basil? Cilantro? Cayenne? Chili, Curry, Paprika, Sassafras, Tarragon.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok with the help of sue not the exact name she said but i decided safro


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds kinda femmy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I like Chilli...cute.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh Allen, be careful..that is a killer you have there...LOL What an adorable guy.. hummm a name lets see... how about Killer...ROFLMAO!!!:rofl:


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

safro is a nice name.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I like Safro! He looks like a raging lunatic, in a very adorable kind of way ...LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's so handsome!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

RAWR! im gonna get u!!! and give u kissies and scritches!!! what a cutie!!! lol...are u copying me allen!!! i guess since Saffron is now Saturn u can have Safro!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like a hairstyle from the 70's.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous guy  What about naming him Spice. Looks like he could use a nail trim aswell.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Sounds like a hairstyle from the 70's.


Lmao.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You Solace! I feel appreciated!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok we all loose out on the name my grandaughter named him oreo


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww thats a cute name...and extra special since ur granddaughter named him!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

He's a cute ferocious beast lol I know a dog named oreo. When I was a kid we had a canary named Snafu. He's a cutie


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

i know a kid named oreo


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Birdie21 said:


> He's a cute ferocious beast lol I know a dog named oreo. When I was a kid we had a canary named Snafu. He's a cutie


That sounds like you sneezed! :lol: I love that!


----------

